# Acrylic bathtub lip



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a quicky remodel of a long standing customers bathroom next week. Just an acrylic tub and tile surround along w/ tile floor and toilet,vantiy, etc.

I've done this a few times and I've never been happy w/ the end result when I wrap the surround w/ cement board. It really doesn't like to overlap the lip very well. I've run into a tub or two where I could fur the studs out by the thickness of the lip without having to fur out the rest of the wall, but this is sort of a rarity. I've done it where I was using large tile (14x14) and I just butted the cement board to the lip and used a little extra thinset on the tile along the bottom.

My question is if you guys have a standard way that you deal w/ this every time that you feel will work out nicely no matter what kind of tile you are using. I know this is a pretty simple issue. Just looking for some fresh incite.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you might get more responses in the remodeling section on this, but...

I wouldn't flare out the bottom. If I read that correctly. I usually level the wall and shim out even with the lip. Then leave the cement board up about a 1/2". Tape the corners and seams...

There's waterproofers you can use also to create a barrier behind the tile...


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Jay. I've done the shim thing before, usually on a gut and redo though. I'm trying to not have to rip down all the drywall to keep the wall even on this one. As far as waterproofer, a gallon of hydroban is usually enough for a tub surround. Of coarse throwing up a few sheets of wall board doesn't take that long, but its the extra plastering that takes the time.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I hear ya. I've done it with the cement sitting just above lip before for large tiles, like you said. I didn't put anything behind it. I know it's hollow behind, but I don't have to worry about the constant stress from the acrylic and cement b expanding and contracting at different rates. 
And that 1 1/2" gap hasn't given me any callbacks. 
Gotta get to work. Later


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Let me rephrase that. Bottom line no matter how I do it, I don't want the tile touching the tub directly or indirectly. So, if the tile wasn't going to the ceiling and the walls were fairly plumb, then I'd put just above the flange (1/8"). If the walls were way out of wack then ID tell the HO that the walls should be plumbed and the tiles to the ceiling. Otherwise, you'll have a very noticeable angle to the tiles.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I always leave the CBU on top of the flange, then fill the gap with normally a rapid set thinset, then cover it with kerdi which goes to the tub.


----------

